# Dovii Jag question



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has a Dovii and Jag in the same tank. My Jag is about 7" and the Dovii is about 5", neither fish is the dominant of the tank but these 2 can not stand each other. No real fights yet just flexing their muscle at each other. I know they are from the same family of fish but not sure if that is the problem or not.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

the fact that they are so similar is probably exacerbating the situation... trimac has a dovii and an umbee in the same tank (with divider :thumb: ).


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

The fact that there are only two fish make it hard- if your tank is large enough you should add 3 more cichlids to spread the aggression- if not use a divider.


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW (Oct 14, 2007)

i have 2 dovii jag hybrids, one is gettin pretty good size in grow out tank.....bout ready to toss him in the 135 with the monsters....my other jag is 6.5" and im worried he'll kill the little 2" dovii jag hybrid...im working out gettin a 270 gallon plexi tank from a friend, he no longer uses it and i want to trade him my 75 gal setup and a recliner and small couch....hopefully he deals because i need that tank!


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I'll just let it play out for a while, if it gets outa hand I'll to set the jag up in another tank.


----------



## Parachromis_awesomi (Nov 17, 2009)

"i have 2 dovii jag hybrids"

So they can cross successfully? I guess I assumed that they could, but I have a single male jag with a single female dovii and they have tried (without success) to breed at least four times now. Typically after the attempted fertilization the jag chases the dovii back to her side of the tank and guards the eggs on his own, but after 36 hours the eggs are gone (gobbled up I am guessing). This last attempt, the female dovii kept the male jag at bay, but same result. The jags swimmers work (he has fathered batches of jags with a female jag a few years ago), but they don't seem to be working with the dovii eggs. Do you suppose the eggs are fertilized, and the failures are behaviourally based (one eating the eggs on the other or something)?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a blood parrot and Black belt that flex at each other ALL DAY for power in the tank. The blood parrot still has control but if the black belt gets the upperhand, he will be much more ruthless as he chases everything constantly until the blood parrot steps in and they face off for ever.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Parachromis_awesomi said:


> "i have 2 dovii jag hybrids"
> 
> So they can cross successfully?/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Dovii/Jag or Red Devil/Jag lets see the pictures!! opcorn:


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

countrykat said:


> Dovii/Jag or Red Devil/Jag lets see the pictures!! opcorn:


I think if the guy who breed a jaguar to a trimac tried to breed it to a Red devil I would say possible. RD/jag almost lol

There's some dovi/jag hybrids on mfk, just takes some looking.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of my JagXdevil


----------



## countrykat (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats cool!!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Total monster, attitude of a jag with the power of both. He is about 5" now but I bet he gets about 13-14" when it's all said and done.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

the dovii will probably kill the jag. Jaguar cichlids are so much easier to keep, as they are 1. less aggressive and 2. become less big


----------



## Fishwithteethlover (Mar 7, 2006)

Dovii king of all predator cichlids....enough said.LOL

No those two will not survive together long term. The conspecific temperament of these two are EXTREMELY aggressive, which means no matter what you do they will always hate each other. Unless one is male and one is female. With Parachromis unfortunately you have to pick one. The Dovii will end up winning out, jags are aggressive, but far less then Dovii. I have owned and bred all the Central baddies and have tried insane mixing too and one thing that always remains the same NEVER two male parachromis.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Unless your Terd Fergusen and sell magic water.


----------

